# Painter Classic Arbeitsspeicherproblem



## Nahyit (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo,


ich habe heute mein Painter Classic erhalten und wollte auch gleich loslegen
aber dann kam sofort die Fehlermeldung: 

Nicht genug Arbeitsspeicher.



Nun dachte ich mir, zu wenig kann es ja bei 1.5GB RAM nicht sein, also in
Suchmaschinen und Foren gesucht, aber ausser diesem Tip nichts gefunden:

---snip---
Das liegt daran, das Painter Classic nicht läuft, wenn der Auslagerungsdatei
über 1024 MB liegt. Und das ist er standardmäßig, wenn man z.B. 1 GB RAM 
hat.

Abhilfe: Auslagerungsdatei unter 1024 MB einstellen, dann läuft zumindest 
Painter Classic. Einfach auch mal bei Poser 3 probieren.
---snip---

Das  Problem lies sich damit nicht loesen, denn nun meint mein Win2000
dass die Auslagerungsdatei zu klein waere :/ dumme Sache das...hab
dann die Auslagerungsdatei wieder auf normale Groesse gebracht, klar ne?  

und somit  meine Fragen an euch:
Kennt einer dieses Problem und konnte es loesen?
Wie hat er das geloest?

Die Hotline die hinten im Buch von PainterClassic erwaehnt wurde ist nicht
mehr anrufbar und bei Corel, die ja wohl den Support dafuer uebernommen
haben, ist auch keiner  zu erreichen...erst wieder ab Montag, aber ich will
sofort loslegen und kann nicht mehr bis Montag warten 

Also wer Hilfe weis bitte melden bzw. antworten 

liebe Gruesse aus Duesseldorf

Nahyit


----------



## pinkangel_xy (6. Mai 2007)

heyheyyyyyyyyyyy.....

ich habe das gleiche problem wie du und weiß jetzt nicht was ich tun kann... was hast du geatn?
hoffe ud kannst mir helfen...

liebe grüße christin


----------



## Nahyit (7. Mai 2007)

Hei,

nach drei Jahren interessiert sich auch noch jemand dafuer? Nett ^^,
Ich hatte damals eine Loesung gefuden, etwas umstaendlich aber es geht, ich zitiere:


> hi,
> 
> Wer Painter Classic auf einem MegaRechner(z.b. 1.5GB RAM)
> unter Win2k oder XP laufen lassen will kennt vielleicht
> ...



Hoffe Dir hilfts weiter,
cheers


----------

